# A few plant pics



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

1) Echinoderus tenellus 'micro'

2) Cabomba furcata

3) Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'

4) A tiger barb.. Things are so fast, they never stop swimming either.. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Cool pics!

I bought some of the Comboma R. today. I like it!

Thats 'Cuba'? The plant I saw was a very tiny leafed moss like plant which clumg to driftwood.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Danny, this is none other than the infamous 'Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'

In a higher light tank, the tops get a lot more red though.

I am growing some out currently in my 10g, that will have deeper red tops.. I'll post pics later

What is Cabomba r?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dippy i love the Cabomba furcata!
where does it naturally occur?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

I mean Coomba F.







Silly me! I also got a similar plant named Limnophiila (sp?).

Great pic!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> I mean Coomba F.:laugh: Silly me! I also got a similar plant named Limnophiila (sp?).
> 
> Great pic!


Coomba F? can you share a pic of it? I have never seen it

Is the plant you got either Limnophila sessiliflora, or Limnophila sp. 'Gigantea?'


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Limnophila sessiliflora, and the Cobomba F. = Furcata


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Limnophila sessiliflora, and the Cobomba F. = Furcata


Post some pics in your thread of the individual plants, bro I wanna see


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Limnophila sessiliflora, and the Cobomba F. = Furcata


Post some pics in your thread of the individual plants, bro I wanna see
[/quote]

Will do, camera is dying tho, so I have to charge it ack up. Picture quality right now is pretty sad, makes the tank look awful. Plus the oston harbour affect doesnt help. Enough derailing your thread tho!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice, like always


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sweet pics man, as usual.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll have a few more to post in a while.. that is, if they turned out good


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

nice man , what camrea u get?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I love the Cabomba furcata, is it more difficult to grow?
Your E. Tennellus is look rather pale








I think Ludwigia .... cuba is what I have that was the mystery plant, but mine doesn't look as stellar as yours, hopefully he fills in soon.
Nice pics Dippy


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> nice man , what camrea u get?


I got the Canon 350D, and I will be learning how to take pictures for a long time yet LOL


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> I love the Cabomba furcata, is it more difficult to grow?
> Your E. Tennellus is look rather pale
> 
> 
> ...


The Cabomba is easy to grow, it lived through some very bad times LOL I say go for it if you like it.. it is hard to incorperate into a scape, but it is quite stunning..

That is E tenellus 'micro' in that pic. I'll post a better view of it, so you can see that it has red tint to it when grown under bright light.. The color was off in that pic or something, because it is doing great in the tank.
I think that you have the L 'Cuba' as well, but it may come around.. you didnt have it too long.. That plant loves soft acidic water, tons of iron, and tons of nitrate.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I love those plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Round Head said:


> I love those plants.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I love the Cabomba furcata, is it more difficult to grow?
> Your E. Tennellus is look rather pale
> 
> 
> ...


The Cabomba is easy to grow, it lived through some very bad times LOL I say go for it if you like it.. it is hard to incorperate into a scape, but it is quite stunning..

That is E tenellus 'micro' in that pic. I'll post a better view of it, so you can see that it has red tint to it when grown under bright light.. The color was off in that pic or something, because it is doing great in the tank.
I think that you have the L 'Cuba' as well, but it may come around.. you didnt have it too long.. That plant loves soft acidic water, tons of iron, and tons of nitrate.
[/quote]
I see! So you have E. Tenellus v. Tenellus. How high does it grow? I'm looking for something that grows lower than dwarf sag. I have leaves that have grown to the surface!!! that is 20 inches!


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

wow







very nice


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TY!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

*whew* going off with the camera tonight LOL

Here is a few more of my 10g, my sanchezi tank, Limnophila aromatica, Ludwigia repens-rubin, and a few others..


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Hot damn!!!
That's a 10G?

You're killing me with your plant pics.









Oh, what are those plants with the round leafs in your cherry shrimp tank?
They are pretty cool.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Hot damn!!!
> That's a 10G?
> 
> You're killing me with your plant pics.
> ...










Hi Lane! Thanks!

The first pic is my sanchezi's 75g..the pic came out pretty bad.. the 2nd pic is the 10g. It needs to grow out. I had a few probs with CO2 in there, so it got messed up pretty bad. It is really shaping up though!

Ya, I really like the round leafed plant. It really gives a nice contrast to the other plants..It is called micranthemum umbrosum. I think I like that plant a bit better than Hemianthus micranthemoides.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hot damn!!!
> That's a 10G?
> 
> You're killing me with your plant pics.
> ...










Hi Lane! Thanks!

The first pic is my sanchezi's 75g..the pic came out pretty bad.. the 2nd pic is the 10g. It needs to grow out. I had a few probs with CO2 in there, so it got messed up pretty bad. It is really shaping up though!

Ya, I really like the round leafed plant. It really gives a nice contrast to the other plants..It is called micranthemum umbrosum. I think I like that plant a bit better than Hemianthus micranthemoides.
[/quote]

Excellent :nod: 
I got Micranthemum umbrosum on my "Forground" list as well.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sweet as always dippy! keep them coming dude!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks C0Rey


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Round Head said:


> *Hot damn!!!*
> That's a 10G?
> 
> You're killing me with your plant pics.
> ...


I LOVE YOUR TANKS


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Your tank looks really good








Send me plants.lol
j/k
Pete


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i sware, this guy is gonna take the Tank of the month aaward or whatever its called.

awsome pics man


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

sweet pictures Dippy's, i'm loving the 10g. What fishes you got in that 10g?

Edited: oh ya dippys sneak peak of my 55g(3rd picture) in my signture


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Dr.Zoid, & Rocker!! (appreciate that!!)

HaN, nice job on that 55! looks great! When you setting up a planted P tank??








My 10g in the pic had 1 neon, ottocinclus cats, and amano, and cherry shrimp. 
Now I just got 5 Harlequin Rasboras.. they school very tightly, and look sweet!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks Dr.Zoid, & Rocker!! (appreciate that!!)
> 
> HaN, nice job on that 55! looks great! When you setting up a planted P tank??
> 
> ...


the 55g is a P tank







but i dont know what kind they exactly, they look like redbellies but not that redish kind of your P. Thye always hiding so i cant take any good pictures.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I just recieved an extremely rare plant called Lagenandra meboeldii var. 'pink'

It is just floating right now, but this one has to make it in the tank, not only for it's beauty, but the fact that it is so rare. It is even rare in nature. I believe it is from Siri Lanka. -huge plant!

The red plant is in my friends tank. It is called Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea'


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ya Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea' is rare to, and nice grab on the Lagenandra meboeldii var. 'pink', i've read they get quite big?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> ya Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea' is rare to, and nice grab on the Lagenandra meboeldii var. 'pink', i've read they get quite big?


Huge. LOL


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

thought I would post some more pix









The large leafed plant is one of the most rare plants in the hobby. Took some shots to show how crazy this plant is..
the cabomba furcata grows like crazy.. plants in 1 week grew about 8" ..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm trimming today..

tiger Vals, Heteranthera zosterifolia, Limnophila aromatica, L 'Cuba,' and others need a good trimming..

-and the tank was looking so nice..


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Plants look real nice and healthy!







The cabomba looks awesome.
From an aquascaping stance the HC(I think) patch in the middle of the micro E. Tenellus looks strange. Perhaps moving the patch to one side or the other would look better (Diagram attatched just to be clear).


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Plants look real nice and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply, chuck!

I agree with you.. however, I origionally wanted a foreground of hairgrass, with the micro tenellus through it--all over the entire foreground with regular tenellus behind it for the midground.
I am sort of still trying to accomplish that.. so I have it like that for now. I am trying to grow the hairgrass on the top of the mound, in between the japonica, and behind the E. triandra. (not HC)

The hairgrass just isn't taking off like I want it to. I'm still trying









Eventually ill give up on it--if it doesn't grow in the next few months. But I really like the idea..I eventually want to scrap the E triandra completely.
Thoughts?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Plants look real nice and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply, chuck!

I agree with you.. however, I origionally wanted a foreground of hairgrass, with the micro tenellus through it--all over the entire foreground with regular tenellus behind it for the midground.
I am sort of still trying to accomplish that.. so I have it like that for now. I am trying to grow the hairgrass on the top of the mound, in between the japonica, and behind the E. triandra. (not HC)

The hairgrass just isn't taking off like I want it to. I'm still trying









Eventually ill give up on it--if it doesn't grow in the next few months. But I really like the idea..I eventually want to scrap the E triandra completely.
Thoughts?
[/quote]

I kind of like that patch of E. triandra where it is at. It creates a bit of an underwater streambed effect. BigChuck's idea would look good too.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

So Dippys when we going start trading some plants? haha


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I kind of like that patch of E. triandra where it is at. It creates a bit of an underwater streambed effect. BigChuck's idea would look good too.


ya, im leaving it for now..like I said, I hope the hairgrass takes off so the other idea can take effect











> So Dippys when we going start trading some plants? haha










I am sending out 2 large packages of plants tomorrow in the am. It will have to be a while, unless you have something specific in mind.. well?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is a couple.. Pete, if you look, what am I doing wrong?? Thanks

Here is a couple.. Pete, if you look, what am I doing wrong?? Thanks


----------



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the Cabomba furcata
Great pics (;


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Very nice dippy!! I love your tanks expestually the green tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! The work is worth it for me--but my wife likes to help with maintenance, so it works out great!!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

What an awsome wife that must be


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

dippy my frined...

your truly raising the bar on planted piranha tanks...


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Plants look real nice and healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply, chuck!

I agree with you.. however, I origionally wanted a foreground of hairgrass, with the micro tenellus through it--all over the entire foreground with regular tenellus behind it for the midground.
I am sort of still trying to accomplish that.. so I have it like that for now. I am trying to grow the hairgrass on the top of the mound, in between the japonica, and behind the E. triandra. (not HC)

The hairgrass just isn't taking off like I want it to. I'm still trying









Eventually ill give up on it--if it doesn't grow in the next few months. But I really like the idea..I eventually want to scrap the E triandra completely.
Thoughts?
[/quote]
Keeping the foreground, midground, and background separate is tedious work! When I had my carpet of dwarf sag with a patch of E. Tenellus the dwarf sag overran the E.T. in only a few days. So do you have any recomendations on how to keep the species where you want them? or do you just have to do crazy amounts of trimming to keep the barriers where you want them?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

booozi said:


> dippy my frined...
> 
> your truly raising the bar on planted piranha tanks...


Wow, thanks!! I appreciate that!!



> Keeping the foreground, midground, and background separate is tedious work! When I had my carpet of dwarf sag with a patch of E. Tenellus the dwarf sag overran the E.T. in only a few days. So do you have any recomendations on how to keep the species where you want them? or do you just have to do crazy amounts of trimming to keep the barriers where you want them?


Yes, it is, or it can be!
There is no way to do it other than being tedious with your runner trimming (with sags anyways) 
Some plants are just very invasive, and want to take over the tank. My subulata was like that, and so were my vals.. needless to say, I don't have either plant anymore.. but now my tenellus is doing it LOL


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I really love your pics and the redness in those plants are gorgous. Very nice


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

killerbee said:


> I really love your pics and the redness in those plants are gorgous. Very nice


^^Thanks!!
Here is another of the aromtica, and one of my new Polygonum


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Dippy,
Those two last plants are my treasures.
So that is the smell from the Aromtica.
Do these have a very pleasant scent or is it just me.








The Aromtica is really cool with the raspberry top color.
Man, I hate to loose this plant.








Yo, you're getting better with camera each day.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Dippy,
> Those two last plants are my treasures.
> So that is the smell from the Aromtica.
> Do these have a very pleasant scent or is it just me.
> ...












Limnophila aromatica actually is from Vietnam. It is used for tea, and a spice over there








-that is what the books tell me anyway. It does smell nice, right?

I dunno about the camera skills, but thanks anyways! I've been very busy, and I'm whooped!


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Dippy,
> Those two last plants are my treasures.
> So that is the smell from the Aromtica.
> Do these have a very pleasant scent or is it just me.
> ...


:laugh:

Limnophila aromatica actually is from Vietnam. It is used for tea, and a spice over there








-that is what the books tell me anyway. It does smell nice, right?

I dunno about the camera skills, but thanks anyways! I've been very busy, and I'm whooped!
[/quote]

Holy crap batman!!!!
My dad saw me planting yesterday and made a remark while pointing at the Aromtica, "These guys are good eating".
I thought he was just pulling my leg.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Dippy,
> Those two last plants are my treasures.
> So that is the smell from the Aromtica.
> Do these have a very pleasant scent or is it just me.
> ...


:laugh:

Limnophila aromatica actually is from Vietnam. It is used for tea, and a spice over there








-that is what the books tell me anyway. It does smell nice, right?

I dunno about the camera skills, but thanks anyways! I've been very busy, and I'm whooped!
[/quote]

Holy crap batman!!!!
My dad saw me planting yesterday and made a remark while pointing at the Aromtica, "These guys are good eating".
I thought he was just pulling my leg.








[/quote]
REALLY??!!??!!??!!

Cool!!
They grow very fast once you get them going, and you can pull some out, dry it, and cook with it as a spice








And make your dad a cup of aromatica tea


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here are some _crappy_ pics of my 10g.. it grows fast in there! This may be the last pic of this tank scaped like this... I'm changing the substrate to ADA Aquasoil, and going with very soft, acidic water loving plants..
I may fail in this attempt, they are some of the hardest plants to grow.. I am going to keep SOME of the L 'Cuba' in there, because it likes the type of water the new plants like..

(although I am sick of this plant being my main focal point in there.. anyone want to buy a good bit of the L. Cuba? It isn't very easy to grow, but it looks great if you get it going)


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

stop makin me jealous


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

froogle said:


> stop makin me jealous


LOL! Im not trying to make you jealous, Im trying to get ppl into the art of planted tanks! They are a huge hit in Asia, and Europe..








slowly but surely in USA. I need to work on harscaping tanks, and plant arrangement.. I just learned how to grow them, now I need to learn how to make it look good lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is an updated (blurry) shot of the 75g compressus tank.. It was severely over-grown, and had to prune big time.. 
I changed (again) what I will be growing on the left side background.. It will be Polygonum sp 'Kawagoeanum' and --of course.. (for now) Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba' -you can see one tall stem of it clearly in the pic.. the others are small.. they have to grow out.. 
I wanted to put a big stem plant behind the lagenandra because the plant needs shade.. it's getting HUGE..lol
Chuck...LOL -the hairgrass got covered up by the japonica so bad, that it barely grew any.. it is healthy, it was just in the shade.. I moved it so it can get light, so we will see what will happen there.. so I can get rid of the Elatine







-I guess I'll have to wait another few months for that.
comments/critique welcome.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Nothin but props Dippy


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Nothin but props Dippy


Thanks Danny, even though this is the worst pic ive taken in a while, you can see how this tank is progressing.. the colors are comming along very nice, to the point where I won't want to mess with it for a good long time.. as long as the 'Cuba' and the Polygonum sp 'Kawagoeanum' on the left grows in nice, I will be happy with it.
--except of course... the hairgrass that I have been trying to grow out up front.. I want it all the way across the front, and going up the rocky hill.. with some E tenellus micro through it, but not overpowering it..


----------



## zomac (Jul 31, 2005)

looks very good. just so you know you have inspired me to start a 75gl planted tank. just ordered soilmaster select and expecting it in this week. i will be hitting up you guys for tips/help. i


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Aye, the red is really coming out. Great contrast







Gotta love the hobby eh.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

zomac said:


> Aye, the red is really coming out. Great contrast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny! I had so much trouble getting this tank how I wanted it.. it has been a very long time in comming, and still has not arrived! --SOON, though --SOON!!


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

dahm, i wish i was your compressus. i plan on doing a low maintainance 75 gal. i dont have money or skill to try one likes yours!


----------

